# Insane  Handyman



## Packerjohn (Nov 15, 2021)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/us-dallas-chemirmir-trial-1.6235754

There seems to be no end to these creeps on the loose.


----------



## Devi (Nov 15, 2021)

The guy looks ... charming. <not>


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2021)

It's a concern for me with the 'nextdoor'' app ( neighbourhood app) .. that there seems to be a great increase in 'handymen' plying their trade on there.

I feel that many older people and the vulnerable and naive   could potentially be at risk from con men and the like


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 15, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/us-dallas-chemirmir-trial-1.6235754
> 
> There seems to be no end to these creeps on the loose.


He's a serial killer. I have read from many sources that there are usually around 100 of them operating in the US.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> It's a concern for me with the 'nextdoor'' app ( neighbourhood app) .. that there seems to be a great increase in 'handymen' plying their trade on there.
> 
> I feel that many older people and the vulnerable and naive   could potentially be at risk from con men and the like


They can pose as several "neighbors" on that site, giving good references, too.  Serial killers are rare, so I don't worry about that. I also get references from people I know IRL. I figure there are a lot more rapists and thieves than killers on the loose.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> They can pose as several "neighbors" on that site, giving good references, too.  Serial killers are rare, so I don't worry about that. I also get references from people I know IRL. I figure there are a lot more rapists and thieves than killers on the loose.


Yep...either way it's too easy for people with Bad intentions to gain access to your home


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 16, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> He's a serial killer. I have read from many sources that there are usually around 100 of them operating in the US.


We used to have a lot of mental hospitals when I was a kid in the 50s and 60s.  Then the government here (Canada) figured that it would be a "wonderful" idea to save some money and put these mental patience back in the community.  I guess they did save some money but who wants some crazy nut with a long sword or gun prowling your neighbourhood looking for his next victim?  Not this country guy!


----------



## Jules (Nov 16, 2021)

@Packerjohn Agree with you that the money saving plans of government was not wise.  Many of these people ended up homeless and on the streets.  I believe that many countries did the same thing.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 16, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> We used to have a lot of mental hospitals when I was a kid in the 50s and 60s.  Then the government here (Canada) figured that it would be a "wonderful" idea to save some money and put these mental patience back in the community.  I guess they did save some money but who wants some crazy nut with a long sword or gun prowling your neighbourhood looking for his next victim?  Not this country guy!


Most of our mental hospitals have closed also. Part of the reason is legal it is no longer easy to detain a person against their will. No matter the cause there are people on the street now who will belong in those places.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2021)

OMG! That he got away with this in 17 other cases is terrible. Why will he will only be tried for one of the murders? I guess 17 more life sentences wouldn't make a difference. It's frightening to think that so many could fall victim to someone like this or even those guilty of lesser, yet also devastating crimes against seniors. Seems to me he is evil, not insane. But will his defense attorney use "The Twinkie" defense? I hope justice for the victims' and their families is swift and his punishment severe.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> We used to have a lot of mental hospitals when I was a kid in the 50s and 60s.  Then the government here (Canada) figured that it would be a "wonderful" idea to save some money and put these mental patience back in the community.  I guess they did save some money but who wants some crazy nut with a long sword or gun prowling your neighbourhood looking for his next victim?  Not this country guy!


Exactly the same here. My own mother worked as a nurse in a mental Hospital as it was called in those days... but the government in their infinite wisdom decided that Care in the Community was a much better solution....


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Exactly the same here. My own mother worked as a nurse in a mental Hospital as it was called in those days... but the government in their infinite wisdom decided that Care in the Community was a much better solution....


Care in the community doesn't always work!  We had a guy here that took a ride on a Greyhound bus with a machette.  He didn't like someone and cut off his head right on the bus.  Yes, he went into an insane asylum for a few years.  Then he got day passes and finally he was released.  Trouble is he needed to take daily meds to control his behaviour.  By himself, he might just decided that he no longer needs the meds.  In a hospital or asylum, someone would make sure that he took his meds as required.  I'm sort of glad he is not my neighbour!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Care in the community doesn't always work!  We had a guy here that took a ride on a Greyhound bus with a machette.  He didn't like someone and cut off his head right on the bus.  Yes, he went into an insane asylum for a few years.  Then he got day passes and finally he was released.  Trouble is he needed to take daily meds to control his behaviour.  By himself, he might just decided that he no longer needs the meds.  In a hospital or asylum, someone would make sure that he took his meds as required.  I'm sort of glad he is not my neighbour!


It mostly doesn't work here either..it's just appalling tbh, we've never had so many people living on the streets simply because they have mental health issues..not all of course, but a huge proportion... and we have those who murder are often found to people who have had mental health issues most of their lives, and have had no real care.. ''care in the Community'' simply means.. let the public look after them...but instead very often the public are in great danger because of them


----------



## Jules (Nov 17, 2021)

It’s a fine line between being too careful and being careless about whom you trust.  There are very few serial killers out and about.  We can’t live our lives totally in fear.  Elderly women can be their own worst enemy.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 18, 2021)

It's a sad reflection on our society that we like to read about billionaires buying huge mansions or going up into space but we don't seem to have any more money to take care of the unfortunates in our society.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 18, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> It's a sad reflection on our society that we like to read about billionaires buying huge mansions or going up into space but *we don't seem to have any more money to take care of the unfortunates in our society.*


Many believe that would be "socialism", Lord knows we don't want _that_.


----------

